# Worm infestation in planted tank



## aregma (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,
I have an outbreak of worms in two of my tanks, a planted tank with red cherry shrimp and another planted tank with 2 goldfish. I mainly have two types of worms, a few planara and lots of another white thin worm, that can get quite long (1+ inch?) that seem to hang out in the gravel with their heads sticking out, and when they go into the water they have an S shape swimming.

I have reduced feeding, but I think they are living off of the plant debris or something. Is there anything I can do to remove them? I have tried gravel vac every other day for a week and they just come back.

Any suggestions to get rid of them would be greatly appreciated.

Michael


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

If its just planara worm this type is almost harmless. But if you want to get rid of these worms remove all your fish into a bucket and turn your heater on full blast and fry these worms. Make sure the water has cooled before putting your fish back in and that should do the trick.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

planaria will bother your bigger snails and large shrimp, if you have any, and make other members grump if you pass them on. They also eat eggs, so a problem if you're trying to breed.

The long, thin worms in the substrate are harmless. I'm surprized your goldfish aren't eating them.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I've found the long thin worms to be harmless, and my fish voraciously eat them if they ever get out into the water column. Does anybody happen to know what kind of worms they actually are?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

There a couple medications that should take care of the worms. I have not tried them myself but have been told they are shrimp safe and effective.

"No Planaria" can be purchased online.
Panacur (Fenbendazole) will also work and can be purchased at a vet. This is also available online or from one of our sponsors (ask Charles, Canadian aquatics if he has any).


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW that trips me out! Panacure is a equine wormer i use it on my dogs lol! Never would have thought about it for a tank though.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

yep... we use it in discus tanks when required... and yes it is a dog de-wormer.


----------

